#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How can we manage startup burn rate?

## Bhavya

For any tech startup tracking it's financial metrics,calculating runway and minimizing burn rate are essential for success.Unluckily most of the early stage startups quickly burn through money without their knowledge. Do you guys know how can we manage startup burn rate?

----------

